# How soon after kidding?



## porkchop48 (May 27, 2012)

How soon after kidding do they come back into heat?

One doe had a single doeling 3 months old and one doe had twin bucklings almost 1 month old. They are both Nubians my male is an Alpine. 

They are currently running together and I wanted to know when I should seperate the buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 27, 2012)

They go back into heat not long after giving birth. So the male should be separated already. The one with the 3 month old kid could already be pregnant. I'm not sure if Nubians are strictly seasonal breeders or not. But there is a possibility that both girls are pregnant. Never any guarantees but once the females kid, the male shouldn't be in there.


----------

